# Looking for dove rescues in New England



## Izzy's Mom (Aug 15, 2010)

Have six ring neck doves I took out of a less than ideal situation about two months ago, females pretty bald. They are feathering up nicely and are outside in an unused aviary. Whereas I'm more of a "parrot" person and my guys are all cageless in their own bird room, adding doves isn't something I can do come winter. Does anyone know of anyone in the New England area that rescues doves without breeding? There are four females and two males. Thanks. Pam


----------



## dodo-butt (Dec 21, 2009)

Where in New England are you? I'm in NH and I have 3 ringnecks. I'm always looking to rescue more


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

pam is in mass, i think down in the burlington area i'm not sure, would you like me to call her and see if she still has them?


----------



## Izzy's Mom (Aug 15, 2010)

I found a wonderful home for them down in Easton..thank you everyone; thank you, Jodie.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh good!!!!


----------

